# 01 Sentra GXe 1.8l Misfire on cyl 2 and 3



## jnino73 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ive been having this issue with the car, i cleaned the MAF sensor, replaced the computer, used a code reader (does not have any codes) and im still getting this issue!
Basically during startup it sounds like the car is starving for air, its running on 2 cylinders and then the whole engine starts to shake then chokes and dies out (every time i start it) Ive just about had it with the car, It could be the timing chain but id rather eliminate other issues first before i can get that far.
Any help?


----------

